

Cops must now get a warrant to use stingrays in Washington state - Errorcod3
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/05/cops-must-now-get-a-warrant-to-use-stingrays-in-washington-state/

======
Errorcod3
Stingray, the fake cell phone tower cops and carriers use to track your every
move -- [http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/184597-stingray-the-
fake-c...](http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/184597-stingray-the-fake-cell-
phone-tower-cops-and-providers-use-to-track-your-every-move)

